
Alphabay Forfeiture Complaint from the United States Attorney - nodesocket
http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3898396-Alphabay-Cazes-Forfeiture-Complaint.html
======
netrap
Yet again. Some idiot used a personal email address in the darkweb to run an
illegal website. What did they think would happen! Hotmail!

------
technion
I'm continually amazed that Reddit comes up in every discussion about darknet
sites. Is anyone actually confident that the subs where vendors and buyers
discuss their activities are only accessed over Tor by those users?

And that none of those accounts have posted on any other sub information that
could be doxed?

